# CD Laufwerk kontrolieren



## d4k4 (9. Dezember 2002)

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das CD-Rom Laufwerk zu kontrolieren also per php, Flash oder was weiß ich? also z.b. den Befehl, das das Laufwerk automatisch aufgeht o.ä.?
( sorry wusste nicht in welches Forum ich posten sollte )


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. Dezember 2002)

Mit PHP und Flash wahrscheinlich eher nicht, zumindest kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie das gehen sollte.
Aber mit *richtigen* Programmiersprachen (z.B. Delphi oder C++) ist das schon machbar.


----------



## melmager (9. Dezember 2002)

es gibt so nettes programm unter linux:
eject
das könnte man auch mit php exec function aufrufen


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. Dezember 2002)

Unter Linux geht das aber soweit ich weiss nur, wenn das Laufwerk gerade nicht gemountet ist. Also erst mit umount wieder freigeben, bevor man es öffnet.
Aber wenn man das mit PHP macht, läuft das eh nur serverseitig. D.h. auf dem Server würde das CD-Laufwerk aufgehen, was ja nicht unbedingt Sinn der Sache ist.


----------



## d4k4 (10. Dezember 2002)

oki
thx für die Antworten


----------

